# Kenwood sw-32ht wont turn on.. dead?



## dime0000 (Jan 13, 2016)

All -
I have an OLD Kenwood Subwoofer, model SW-32HT - it came with a home theater in a box around 2000... 

Today I noticed that it wont turn on. Power button does nothing. Tried plugging it in to something else - nothing..

Is it dead? Is there anything I should look at?

Thanks!


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah... sounds dead. Home-theater-in-in-a-box stuff tends not to have much in the way of User Serviceable parts, but you might pop the plate amp off the cabinet and see if there's a blown fuse somewhere or see if any of the bits look cooked. If you see blackened or melty stuff, just take the whole thing and throw it in the trash. 16 years is a pretty good run for that kind of thing... I'd say you got your money's worth. 

As for what to replace it with, well... that's a different conversation.


----------



## dime0000 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response! I took the back off, and yes, there is a fuse back there that's discolored - the wire is still in one piece, but there's a dark ring around it.. I'm no electrician, but is that possibly blown?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'd definitely replace that fuse. Take the dead fuse with you and make sure you replace it with the exact match. Changing specs on fuses is bad juju. 

Keep in mind that unless you had some sort of power event lately (massive surge, brown-out, lightning strike, etc) there's a reason that fuse gave up... so you might be replacing that whole sub soon anyway.


----------

